# World or Korith



## Noctos (Mar 5, 2011)

The waitress bring them each another drink and Leranes her slab of beef. Then wipes the table top off clean before setting down the drinks and platter of food. Before she walks away to the door behind the counter. The beef is brown and smells delicious emitting steam in to the air. The three talk and drink into the afternoon.
Paldoto, Derminlus, and Hardia are interrupted by a sound of the main door to the manner crashing open. 
" Lord Hardia a goblin army marches to Kartis!" The guards shout echoes off the walls.   
" WHAT! " Hardia stands with his fist clinched. " Assemble the warlords at the main gate! The noble commands as he walks out of the room to quarters. The slams the door shut hard enough to shake the room. Paldoto eyes a wide with thoughts of his own. He sends to Derminlus. " I am sorry friend for I failed to mention the battle that occurred along my travels. For I fear this goblin army is here do to my allies and me. Since we battled a band of thirty with several wolf riders." 
Derminlus shakes his head no as he stands out of his chair. " Sorry my friend a goblin army would not come battle a city for three people."
"Normally I would call you correct but the band we battle was lead by what a assumed was a human the other a dark elf. Moreover, the human vanishes before the battle was over. I feel this advancing horde is lead by the same two." Paldoto's stare gives Derminlus a cold chill.
Two loud bells clang half seconds apart over and over sends the sound throughout the city. The nobleman swings the door open. " Are you two coming? " Hardia stands in the doorway dressed in a gray full body plate mail with open face helm. On his left side is a long sword with golden handle and cross shape on the hilt. Across his back a large war maul made of a black metal. The his gauntlets made of silver with gold strands following the tendon lines. He turns and the three walk out door, down the steps, and out of the manner. Outside there meet by a high guards. " Sir our scouts say there a three maybe two hour march from Kartis."
" What are there numbers? " The group of three travel accompanied by the high guards on the way to the main gate. The city streets burst with people and soldiers rushing here and there. Marketers pack up their stands in quick haste. The town bell still sounds.
Gong. Gong,---- gong, gong, ---- Over and over.
" Sir the scouts estimate their numbers between fifteen and eighteen hundred with 200 of on wolfs." They travel up twenty-foot wide stone steps to the tops of the large city walls. Dozens of soldiers and archers travel up the stairs. Every fourteen step is a large Iron Gate one on each side of the staircase, which leads to an inner level in side the wall. Three inner floors the wall the top being the four. Six people a wait the noblemen arrival. A woman of medium stature standing five foot three inches with long curly blond hair pulled back with a silver clip. She wears a massive white with blue lining robe that covers five square feet over ground space around her. Her fingertips barely perturb the sleeve. 
Two tall warriors both with a plate mail over the torso and scale mail over their legs. One with hair of silver is barring a twelve-foot pole-arm with tip of a sword/axe. The others hair is charcoal black and a thick goat tee, at his side is a two handed sword. They bow as we walk up.
The three others one was a light haired man dressed in a brown cloak and a blue staff with several runes along the side in his left hand. A deep tan with hair like fire Woman standing in leathers with baby fire dragon scales attached. A wooden spear nearly seven foot in length with quad blade tips at he side. The last man in the middle of his third decade wearing an untied red robe over his green full body plate. His fists clinch weapons in the right a hammer three foot in length with a massive iron head 10'' x 6'' x 6''. His other fist holds a mace with a nineteen inches around iron sphere attached to a two in half foot wooden handle. The six accompany the five the fifteen steps to the edge of the wall looking out in the open plain.
Cilvia and Cigurdea hear the sound of the bell as the start a new potion. Cigurdea eyes gape open. " Miss I'm sorry but we must stop I have to close shop for the day miss I suggest you seek shelter." 
" But why miss what does that bell mean?" Cilvia's see the whiteness in the woman's face. " It means the town is his in danger an army approaches." Cigurdea has already started to put the flashes and jars away. She tosses Cilvia a bag, "her miss put all your potions in there and be on your way." 
Cilvia starts placing here flasks in the bag the she had made seventeen in all. " A army approaches oh dear that just can't be." Cilvia finishes putting every thing in to the pouch as she is rushed out the door by a frantic Cigurdea. She see the guards and people scurry about as she heads down the street to the councilmen's hall.
The tavern goes silent at the first gong but at the second all the guards and others in the bar jump the there feet and scramble out the door. Leranes head jerks up from her dazed stare, " Holy  the an army approaches the city." She stands out of her chair and waves to Salvatis and Trungust to come with. They exit the tavern and travel with much speed on course for the noblemen’s hall.	
"What do you mean that an army approaches?" Salvatis says as they run down the street. Surprised that the fat man can keep up with the rate. " Just what she said the cities going to be attacked it's custom for warriors to lend there aid that is why we head to the Town Square." Trungust doesn't even sound out of breath as talks and runs. The Town Square is full of men and women of all shapes and sizes. Mostly humans but some elves and a few dwarves stand amongst the ranks. A man in a large white robe stands on top a large black marble slab above the crowd directing people this way and that. 
Cilvia almost runs pass the Town Square until she noted all the travelers being instructed. Across the way she spots Salvatis and darts over to meet up with him." Salvatis I'm glad I found you. Do you know where Paldoto is?" Cilvia is out of breath after that half mile run.
" No I have not seen him all day." A guard shouting interrupts Salvatis. Salvatis turns to see a guard approach him. " The two of you are to join the noblemen on top the wall at the main gate." The man nods and leads them through the crowd of people. Trungust and Leranes fallow. Cilvia eyes the two oddly as they come up from behind.
" Oh Cilvia this is Trungust and Leranes they will travel with us back to see King Wolfgang. If the council falls to help at least we gained two more." The four travel up the stair and to the top of the wall. The four are meet by noblemen and Paldoto at the top. 
The war council standing by, " This is insane what hope does less than two thousand goblins have in taking over this city." Paldoto's friends faces drop at the sound of goblin army. 
The man is the brown robe speaks," whether it one thousand or ten thousand we need to tread careful." 
Salvatis step forward and nods to the noble men "Sir I fear the advance due to me and my comrades for we battled and killed thirty or my goblin on the way here but one of the men leading them escaped." 
" No Knight think not for an army of goblins word not march to battle my city for the three of you. Who are these two, the woman, and the Sifconye. I was told you traveled in three. where did these two come from."
" Well sir I bid you my pardon for I recited these two. They are willing to join the king in battle so they are now apart of us. " Salvatis lowers his head to the Hardia.
" Give no apologia for all the help is well come." they turn back out to the plain. "Archers along the wall, close the gate! Lead the innocent to shelter assemble the soldiers!
the king shouts. The twelve stand and wait as the town prepares buckets of water and oil are hauled to the top of the wall. 
Just as the sun is in mid sky the goblin horde marches over the far hill. .Lead by a solid row of goblins on backs of wolfs and boars. Behind Is about fifty goblin ridden war chariots pulled by horses. Four figures on black steeds wide in the center of the chariots and the wolf riders. The goblins on foot march in three groups a hundred yards long and forty yards wide The goblins carry any thing from a bow to spears, swords, axe. hammers, clubs, javelins. The scouts report was right there are no more that eighteen hundred goblins no match for a city this size.
The goblin horde stops eight hundred yards out of arrow range. They wait for what seems like days just standing there making no actions. " Hardia those two men on horse back the ones on the left those two lead the squad against us. but the other two I have not seen prior." 
" If that is so then he is a fool for that force could not take this city. "The king laughs briefly. As two of the four ride toward the gate with a banister held high in the air. " The come to discuss there terms HA this should be good." The Hartiala and Baljint ride up and stop short of the city wall.
The Hartiala shouts up at the wall. " Kartis city you have but one hour to surrender, before we burn your precious city two the ground," Cilvia shivers when the robed man speaks.
The king face turns blood red. " What are you kidding you force is to small to fight my army go home before you do something stupid." The two turn and ride back to there ranks. The goblin force does not move, time dreads on for what seem like hours. Little or nothing is said as the whole town waits to see the goblins actions. 
When the sun starts to set, A puff of gray smoke appears above Hardia's head and a parchment drops out in to his hands as the smoke is blown away. Hardia breaks the wax seal and unrolls the parchment.
{ Your going to wish you had surrendered for what's to come is far worse. }
After reading these words he looks up to see Wilyun open his black wood box and a thick black mist flows on to the plains.
Confusion set in " what is that." The guards shout as the mist grows large. "What's that it appears that more figure than goblins are in the mist. 
Derminlus face looks grim, "What trickery is this I have not seen magic like this before." The king slams his fist in to the stone edge " be on guard men who knows what these men have up there sleeves. 
A mighty roar comes from the plains as goblins and undead run out the mist through the tall grass toward the city wall. Skeletons wielding sword, axes, or spears baring little more than a helm. Green skinned ghouls with eye dead eyes wielding axes or blades appear running from the mist. Wraiths with there red glowing eyes and black shadowy body and talon like claws ooze across the ground. 
Baljint leaps off his horse above the black mist and point's his silver gauntlet with palm out and fingers up toward the city wall just right of the gate. The gauntlet glows bright red as a beam, eight inches wide and severely feet long in to the city wall. The beam collides in an explosion sending rock and wood falling around the noblemen and company. A opening twenty feet wide is created by this beam, smoke and flames fill the air around..
" HOLY ! " Trungust shouts as a section of flooring next to him collapse.
The cities soldiers pour water on the fire as the archers hold the arrows notched in there bow's for the horde to get in range.  The attackers advance forty more yards and the arrows fill the air. Goblins and wolves fall dead, but the  wraiths & ghouls seem affected by the wave of constant arrows.
Another red beam strikes the wall causing it to shake, screaming of men fill the air and the section collapse crushing all in side and around. Hardia watches as more and more undead seem to pour out of the mist. His archers still releasing hundreds of arrows upon the enemy. 
The man in the brown robe runs over the section of wall that just collapsed. He spreads his arms out from his sides. " Murbirs wazvetr looberas cimeuks." the man mumbles these words over and over his hand glow brown and the ground shakes and a horrible rumble fills the air. Clouds of dust and dirt fold out around the damaged wall as the ground seems to boil. with every bubble the mound of earth grows high and wider until it fills the gap in the wall. and harden just as the enemy arrives to the wall. Sweat beads the wizard fore head.
Arrows rain down on top the attackers as they reach the wall many skeletons rush in to the opening in the wall. Clang, clang the clashing of metal blades as the horde runs through the opening. Screams of men fill the sky and there blood soaks the ground. Salvatis and Trungust rush down the stairs the battle be low. 
" Hardia look at what they do!" a guards shouts while points over the wall. Hardia looks over the wall to see the skeletons build a ladder bridge with them self much the way ants do. a mangle mess of bones in half way up the way already and ever growing, Arrow fired upon them but seem to do little harm. Most seem to just glance off a few remove a arm or a leg but the skeletons move unfazed by such losses.
The woman in the massive white robe floats up in to the air, fifteen of so yards out from the wall. Pointing her arms with wrist touching and hands fanned out toward the masses of undead running out of the mist. Her eyes loss there color and remain a off white light. " Dasxert! " a white flash at here hands before a eight inch in diameter white ball flies forth at the horde below. The glowing ball strikes the ground with a mighty force a white orb expands from the point of impact ten feet in all directions then vanishes. Only smoldering ground remains where the blast hits all the undead caught in side vaporized.
The Trungust runs down the steps in to the carnage, soldiers lay fallen along the city streets. Still more undead file in to the town, cutting down soldiers. The towns guards inflict deep gashes in the wraiths & ghouls but short of beheading seem to slow them down. Trungust spots a group of skeletons separating a small number of soldiers from there unit. Trungust rush over and swings his large arm landing a blow on top a skeleton's skull. the Skull shatters and the skeleton collapse. Smash, smash he batters two more skeletons with his fist. Trungust delivers powerful blow after another turning several skeletons to dust in a mere blow.    
Once in the city streets Salvatis is confronted by wraiths. There red slights they call eyes glare at him as they swing there talon claws. Salvatis swings his sword catching one in the shoulder cutting straight through, separating the head from the body. The body soaks in to the ground before Salvatis swings upon another Wraith cleaving this ones arm. The arm turns in to a cloud of black smoke as it hit's the ground. Sparks fly as the wraith's claws strike his sword. Salvatis is forced back against a brick wall by three on coming wraiths. He draws his flail to help block the on coming blows. His flail thrash a wraith in the head driving it backwards. His sword slices one vertical in half. it's body vanishes in a black cloud. I sword punches through the front of another as a soldiers thrusts his blade in it's back. The wraith jerks at the impact, reaching around grips his claws in to the soldiers arms. blood drains out over the black claws and to the ground as the man screams in pain. Salvatis strikes the demon through the head and it crashes in to the ground dead. The soldiers stands in shock looking at his mangled arms pouring blood to the ground. Salvatis slam his shoulder in to the man knocking him out of an on coming strike from a ghouls with meat cleaver fit to cleave the hole cow. Ching sparks erupt as the blades meet. Ching, ching the ghoul blocks a few more attempts from Salvatis, But Salvatis buries his blade in the ghouls torso spraying green blood. The ghoul fall in to a clump a rotting flesh at his feet. Salvatis wipes the green blood out of his eyes with a crossing of his left hand. Looking up seeing dozens of undead fighting there way through the masses of soldiers blocking the passage, he takes off in a full sprint to help.
Cilvia frantically reaches in bag of potions, pulling out two vials one glows gray, the other brown. She eyes the skeletons creating a body bridge up the side of the wall. and tosses both down. The gray collides in to the stone wall about ten feet down the wall the gray liquid soaks in to the wall quickly. The brown flasks breaks on the ground it's contents spill out and soak up. Cilvia already searching her bag for other flasks when the wall section touches by the gray liquid moves and shifts, taking shape. The ground below also bubbles up starting to take form. The skeletons bridge continues to grow as the shifting stone and the bubbling ground take humanoid shape measuring six in a half feet tall. The stone man steps out of the hole in the wall that is made of. The figure falls with rapid rate smashing through the skeleton bridge. Shattered bone fragments fall to the ground with the stone man, who leaves a large imprint in the ground. Undead & goblins rush the dirt & stone man. Skeletons swords glance off the stone man while there spears break. Both animated mounds go uninterrupted from the attacks of the undead or goblins, they just smash enemy after enemy.  As two more brown flask hit the ground outside the swarms of creatures.
Smoke & dirt fill the air as another section of wall explodes, collapsing on all inside. When the dust clears weapons and body parts can be seen extending from the rubble of the once wall. Undead rush through the new opening, on the other side there meet by soldiers. CHING, CHING, CHING soldiers blades meet the blades of undead, Skeletons fall to the ground in piles of dust & bones, while men fall in pools of blood. People in white robes try to drag the wounded out of the conflict must to be cut down them selves. Sections of wall continue to explode sending rocks and screams into the air. Ten percent of the front wall is in rubble allowing undead to rush in to the city.
The skeletons have built a successful bridge to the top of the wall, allowing masses of the enemy horde top the wall. Hardia grits his teeth in anger as he draws his mighty war hammer. " Come and get some you ers! RRRAAAAA! " He screams as he rushes into a large number of skeletons, six shatter in his advance for he runs straight through them. 
" RRAA!" his hammer shatters two skeleton torsos in one swing. He draws his hammer back striking a skeleton's spine with the butt of the handle, the bones drop. Swinging the hammer sideways he crushes three more. Smash, smash the nobleman's weapon delivers a devastating blown after another. 
Hardia is meet in the slaughter by the warlord with his twelve-foot pole-arm. The pole-arm crushes skeletons one after another fall in a pile of dust. The man kills enemy after enemy until faced with a wraith. Sparks appear with each impact the wraith's claws . Chash, chash the wraith and man battle, the man swings his weapon up then down slashing the wraith in half both pieces soak into the stone when it falls. The man brings his weapon around cutting through the bodies of skeletons. Bones litter the area and more are added every second the sedge last's.
Paldoto releases arrow after arrow never missing his mark, the skeletons’ skull shatters. A great horn sounds from the distant plain, all the attackers retreat back in to the field. Cheers erupt from the towns they watch the enemy flee. All the undead run back into the black mist that has doubled in size. " Hardia, Hardia we did it we made them flee." the warlord with pole-arm says as he watches them run.
" No Xetiomes I think not for the black haze still grows and the enemy lies in side. once they regrouped they come again and the wall has many breaks." the Nobleman shakes his head worry 
A blood soaked Derminlus walls up to where Hardia stands, in Elven tongue states. " Sir I number our losses five to six hundred with eight hundred of the enemy. The good thing is the moral between the soldiers is much hire than the first wave they sent." 
" No Derminlus I think it's going to be far more dire for feel there numbers grow at a rate we can't beat. A assemble the soldiers, remove the wounded, bring the warlords to me." Hardia shouts as he ponders what is next. It's takes a few moments for the warlords to assemble, Salvatis and company also meet with the king. "Gajoides you rebuild as much of the wall as you can. " Hardia says while pointing at the man in the brown robe. " Lucasode you and Noartud sneak your way to that mist bring back word of what is to come. As for the rest of you keep the moral high in the soldiers only more hard ship is a head. also when after there next attack we'll group at the roof of the councils hall assuming it still stands." The noble waves his hand and the warlords disperse the man with the red rode over the plate mail and the female warrior dart off toward the black mist. 
Cilvia approaches Hardia, " sir if you would like I will contact Wolfgang and Rukis to send aid. "
Hardia's head lifts quickly, " Do you think his army will reach us in time? If you believe it will assemble and arrive before the battle is over it'll take two or three days for a messenger to reach him and at least four-day for them to return. With in a week’s time the battle could be lost. "
" I can send a message through the air lord Hardia it will reach them in less than half day so his army could arrive in time. and even if he could not reach us in time at least he would know why we not return." Cilvia's eyes looks sad and her face ready to break.
" Yes lass if your message will reach him before the sun rise then hope it's will bring. Send your message but do so know for the enemy could strike before much time go by." The noble smiles as he looks away to the black cloud continuing to grow.
Cilvia sits on the hard stone wall folding her legs across one another. She closes her eyes, slowly starting to move her lips. She rest her hands one upon each knee, " Ventore Festodes Liodet Kawdoassee Grebija" those final word spoken her eyelids flood open but no pupil is seen only a constant blue glow. In her head see states the issue at hand and for who to seek. Cilvia's eyes close once more then reopen to her normal eyes, She stands and grabs up her bag searching through it for what remains. She counts twelve and she wonders to her self if that will last.
Nearly thirty minutes go by with little speech only sounds are of the wounded and the raising of new earth walls. The moon is high in the sky when the black mist fades and with it the sight of twenty thousand undead appear. Four tents have been assembled in the distant plain. " Oh my god what a  load of undead." the noble whispers under his breath. The next thing seen is a bright flash from the air about fifty feet above the enemy army, a red sphere over a foot in diameter streaks through the sky and explodes upon the stone wall. Rock and dirt litter the area as the wall collapse in to a pile of rubble, the enemy soldiers rush the city walls. The archers hold their shots again waiting for the enemy to be in range. 
Cilvia reaches in her bag removing three potions made of a bright red liquid, walks to three caldrons of fire and pours one flask in each. The flames pour out of the iron caldron, leaving only smoldering ash and from fire hounds four feet in length and 3 feet high. The flame hounds leap off the wall on to the ground below awaiting the advancing horde. She again reaches in her bag this time removing two green and one brown vile, which she tosses over the wall. Each bust on the ground and are soaked up, the brown has the earth shift in to the shape of a man standing six feet on height. where the green vials broke nothing yet stirs. 
The horde is with in arrow range and the arrows fly turning the ground in to a pin cushion. Paldoto releases an arrow with  on it's shaft, the arrow strikes a wraith in the chest, Fire engulfs forty square feet of the surrounding area wraiths and ghouls lay withered on the ground. He releases another, Ffwwassh flames ignite destroying undead. 
Explosions radial the walls face creating openings in to the city. Arrows rain down upon the undead as they scramble through the openings dropping some but not enough. Soldiers wait on the inside, clashing with the enemy as they enter. Trungust & Salvatis battle on ground leave crushing skeletons with every blow. Again the skeletons build bone bridges up the wall, arrows rupture in to the mass of bones slowing little. Paldoto fires another arrow this one in to the bone bridge, flames spew from the pile of bones. Shards of skeleton fly through the air, as a large section of the bridge is destroying Still more skeletons pile on to try again.
The grass where the green flasks broke has grown and restrains many of the undead with long blades of glass. The flame hounds and earth mound knock dead the enemy caught by the grass. The ghouls seem in fear of the flaming hounds and try avoiding there proximity. 
The woman in the white robe floats above the city walls with her arms spread wide. The woman's eyes glow white and her face shows pure anger. Lighting shoots from finger to finger as His lips move, " Gazssate Cillairt Padess Nuimadds Soarion " Bolts of white lighting streak down from the sky and criss cross the battle field out side the walls. Smoke and fire spring up from the lighting touch leaving the plains grass in a blaze. Skeletons, wraith, and ghouls alike burst in to flames at the touch of the bolts. 
The skeletons have once again toped the wall allowing a steady current of undead to flood wall. The noblemen and soldiers rush to face them while the archers continue picking off the ones running up the bone ramp. Hardia runs through a line of skeletons there bones shattering off his body. Once to the ledge he force his right hand down on top the edge and hikes him self over the wall. He grips the hammer with both hands and his gauntlets glows silver and gold light . as he drops like a rock straight through the skeleton ramp crushing bones in the decent. He lands in the stance position twenty feet out from the wall, hikes his hammer up over his right shoulder, swings it in to the ground with a mighty heave. The hammers head buries it self under the dirt and the ground shakes with tremendous fury.  Shock wave spreads in every direction for ten  more feet, skeletons shatter, ghouls bust in to a pile of green sludge and wraiths seem to shred in to little pieces. He turns his head to the left to see more undead advance, he pulls the hammer out of the dirt and charges the enemy. Swinging his hammer, the mighty blow rips right through a ghouls chest. Green blood and guts splash on his armor and the surrounding ground. Eight skeletons jump on to him trying to restrain him, he batters two on his front one in the head and another in the chest with his fist both drop to the ground.  He grabs one off his back by the neck with his right hand slams it in to the ground sending it into pieces. He spots more undead still advance and surround him, he again hikes the hammer up over his shoulder, the silver gauntlets glow silver & gold as he buries the head in to the ground. A white & blue flask as a shock wave travels from him out twenty feet in every direction. The skeletons holding him are instant dust while the other undead in the area wale in agony as the fall to the ground smoldering. 
Hartiala floats upon a black disk high above the ground, his eyes closed hair dances on top his head. He waves his arms around in a circular motion while he castes his incantation. " Baafodca Moecraut Lifteranne Wiuglunos " a black sphere appears one cubit from his chest, purple lighting encase the globe. " Dasoevag Juikacs Teappena " the black orb grows in size as he chant carries on until two feet in size. " Aarentos ' the ball travels from his hand to the city walls. Screams of men lift in to the air as the sphere impacts the wall and a black lighting bolts spread like a spider web along the wall top . Only the living are affected and drop dead with smoke emitting from eyes and mouth as there burned bodies drop the ground. Hartiala holds his staff with both hands horizontally and starts another incantation. 
A immense flapping sound is heard above the city as many look up to see a enormous black dragon fling over head. It swoops down breathing a black acid thirty feet around at the jaw, covering seventy feet wide and three hundred feet long. Soldiers rile in agony as the acid metals their armor and dissolve there skin until a gluey muscle mass reverts to a pile on the ground. Arrows and spears are launched at the great beast, but the dragon’s flight is to high. The dragons extensive tail crashes in to a building side causing it to topple and large blocks of stone rain down upon soldiers near by.
Hardia face is stricken with fear at the sight of the ancient dragon, soldiers too are terrified and run frantically in to the inner city. A mass of wraiths swarm the noblemen, he swings his hammer from side to side hoping to force a distance. Bash, Bash his maul sends two wraiths back wards after striking them in the chest, but more still come there red jack o' lantern mouths spread wide and there black talon claws swiping his armor and handle of the hammer. Sparks spray the ground with each rasp of the claws on his armor each leaving grooves in the plate. Hardia can see the warlords in plate mail crashing there way through the enemy horde trying to reach him, if he can only defend him self until then. He pushes with all his might propelling two wraith back wards, grips his maul with both hand one at the hilt the other six inches from the head. Maul glides through the air thrashing wraiths.
The dragon makes a another swoop across the main line breathing a wave of acid on those below. Acid melting every thing, producing holes in stone walls, roofs, and human bodies falls the flesh melted. Derminlus jumps off top a tower and fly toward the evil dragon his right hand he holds a magic javelin made of white light and nine feet in length. Eyes filled with anger he decreases the distance between he and the black beast. The dragon unaware the elf trails swoops down covering more of the soldiers in his black acid. The elf launches the javelin at the beast under side once in range. A white flash erupts when the dragon’s belly is struck lighting fans out over the creature bottom. The dragon roars shattering widows in city houses, as the dragon descends from the sky with a rapid increase in speed. The ground shakes as the beast grinds across the city streets, his body leaves a deep groove and line of rubble along the way. Buildings crumble as the dragon rolls by nipping a few while others due to the vibration of his passing. 
Derminlus pulls his right arm back to his chest and thrust out word clinching his fist. A magic javelin appears in his grasp, he cocks his arm back then with all his strength fires it toward the dragon on the ground. Again a white flash on contact and lighting fan out over he beast back. Derminlus creates another javelin and floats above the fallen beast eyeing it to see if it still move. Soldiers rush in surrounding the dragon there weapons held high many climb the beast back to hack it in to pieces.


----------



## Noctos (Mar 8, 2011)

The dragons eyelids lift, soldiers in front of the beasts head jump back in fright. The others have not the time to act, as the dragon wings spread out men are tossed in to the air only to fall to the hard ground. The massive black claws rip through bodies with each swipe along the ground. The dragons wings began flapping stirring a dust cloud engulf the city streets. Derminlus ready to throw another bolt, but his Elven eyes can not penetrate the dust cloud. Screams of men are heard as the dragon shreds soldiers to pieces. Derminlus travels closer to the cloud in hope to spot the dragon, the flapping of his wings continues to stir the dust that hides his presence. Derminlus stands with hands to his sides and javelin in his grasp in the air ten feet above the cloud. The cloud under his feet bubbles and shifts as the dragons head bust through and he flies out of the cloud. Derminlus is pressed to the front of the dragons mouth arm and legs spread apart across it's snout. Hot gushes of air pass out the dragon’s nostrils against the elf's chest. The large orb eyes glaring in to his own as he is being carried away in to the air. The magic Javelin still in his right hand but unable to strike the creature he has no choice but to ride. Derminlus grips the scales and pulls him self up high on to the face of the dragon. The beast shakes his head hoping to dislodge the elf, before he plunged the javelin in to it's head. A white flash and Derminlus in repulsed back as the lighting shock in cases the dragons head, the beast roars with anger. Derminlus descends to the ground bouncing on impact he makes no movement. Blood drizzles out his mouth and down off the top of his head, his robes slightly charred emit constant billows of smoke. The dragon continues it's flight through the air, spewing acid on the objects below.
	Lucasode stands amongst the undead horde mid way between the tent's and the city. His arm spread apart the long robe draping down a glowing whiteness in the palms of his hands. The undead surround him but a magic globe of blue and white force a ten-foot distance. The enemy weapons graze the field, single bolts of blue in case the tip of the blade with every stroke. The Lucasode chants a spell undisturbed by foes, " Etilopmi Uiraicudif  Muroiteahr Nirtsnot Libanem " The mans hands flare a white glow as bright as the sun, the skeletons bone jaws drops as they convert to dusk from head to toes. Ghouls throw their hands to shield their faces just before their flesh burst in to flames. The horrible stench of rotting flesh is replaced by a worst smell of burned rotting flesh. The wraiths black shadowy bodies vaporize leaving no trace of them behind. When the white glow fades Lucasode looks upon a hundred yards of smoking fields. 
	Wasting no time he chants another spell. " Diisrapt Vaildoun Migrisef "  Lucasode body gains a blue shimmering waves, crossing each other as they travel from side to side. His normal gentle face turns to steel as his eyes lose all color, his lips firmly shut. He sprints to the chaos happening at the main gate. Each stride his feet turn the soil and dig grooves bring him closer to the combat. His glowing arms strike skeletons as he rushes past piles of bones trail his path. He charges in to the swarm of creatures combating with soldiers. His eyes still hold no color as he grasp a skeleton and swing it back and forth in to other undead, until he hold nothing but legs. Dropping the bone legs he crosses his arms in front of his chest then throws them out to the side. A large force travels from his person straight of forty yards and fifteen yard wide. Debris of such as, swords, rocks, bones, limbs, and clumps of dirt are propelled away. Friends and foe alike are caught in the blast skeletons ripped apart, while force cause ghoul and soldiers flesh to be striped away. Debris embeds it self in the bodies of other out side the spells range. Lucasode continues striking down the enemy creatures making his way to where the nobleman fights. 
	Gajoides runs to Derminlus motionless body hoisting it up by the waist and carrying him from the battlefield over his shoulder. He makes his way to a stone building with a wooden door, one hard boot, and the door opens. He places the elf's body on top of a table inside the house before he returns to the battle. 
	Back out side he is meet by five advancing wraiths with blood soaked claws flailing the air. Gajoides raises his right hand above his head with palm facing the sky. A red energy waves travel from one eye to the other. " Hicorasuo " the command word spoken a red beam six inches round shoots down from the sky. It collides with the ground in center of the wraiths, a Red flaming sphere travels out from the point of impact covering eighteen square feet. The ground charred black sizzles and smokes where the wraiths once stood a six foot creator. With fire still in his eyes he travels less than fifty paces north where city troops battle against over overwhelming odds. 
	Gajoides extend his left arm toward the undead foes,  a quick flash from his palm at the same time a inch round six inch long magic spike shoots forth from his hand. The magic spike explodes on a wraith, a eight inch circular gap is ripped in the creatures chest. Seven more discharge where each lands a gaping hole is made some dislodge arm & legs.
	Leranes defends her life on top the wall, where skeletons and ghouls cram on to. Archers’ arrows fly severing skeleton spines, dislodging limbs while ghouls advance unaffected. Soldiers swords cleave deep wounds in the ghouls flesh spilling green blood, though they under go considerable damage the ghouls fight onward. Blood spray Leranes as a skeleton cleaves a man in two at the waist, his torso rolls back off his legs and organs spill out when it land on the ground. Leranes swings her massive claymore cutting the skeleton down before the man legs fold and drop. More undead advance her with blood dripping off there blades, slaying soldiers in there wake. She darts forward with sword in her left hand, bring the blade down on top a ghouls chest. It's chest laded open green blood spills out while the body descends to the ground. From one swing in to another she brings the sword up and over slicing a ghoul up the center, loping the head off a skeleton. Leranes sword blocks attacks of the skeleton troops outpouring sparks with each impact. She lunges out, hoping to force the attackers back. Her momentum behind her sword shatters two of the undead blades there skeleton arms along with them. With sword hiked above her, she runs shouldering through three skeletons their chests crushing upon her shoulder. She brings the blade down killing a ghoul before it could slay a soldier. 
	Skeleton and ghouls weapons travel through archer bodies as the make there way further along the wall. Leranes can see a small white orb zip down from a cloud landing along the out Side of the wall. White flames surge up the walls side, the skeleton ramp has been obliterated. Trapping the undead already up, prevents more from arriving. 
	Salvatis, Trungust, and six soldiers have been forced in to a corner. Dozens of undead blocking the front a thirty-foot tall building block they’re back. Trungust fists lash out breaking bones off skeletons. Salvatis wields both weapons, his sword tearing gashes in ghouls, while his flail batters down skeletons. 
	A soldier thrust his spear in a wraiths chest, black sludge oozes forth down the spears shaft. The wraith’s claws shatter the wooden handle leaving half in the demon half in the warrior’s hand. The claws flail again slash the warriors face, blood gushes from five cuts covering the man face and neck. The man grips the wood shaft with both hands, embedding it in the wraith’s head. Man and demon fall to the ground though the demon is dead. 
	A fellow soldier helps him to his feet while handing him a short sword. " Here my friend don't give up we will beat this an you will see it.” The warrior lifts his head to the on coming foe grits his teeth while clinching his war axe in his fist. " Fallow me where getting out of this mess." He shouts as he lifts his weapon to shoulder level and charges forward. The seven only have time to glance at each other. 
	As the warrior crashes past them his weapon swings wildly slaying foes with each stroke. The seven run behind him as he opens a path. Half way through the mass the wounded warrior stumbles to the ground, with no strength to hoist his self up. Trungust swoops his arm under the man waist, lunges the lip body through the masses. Salvatis runs side by side with the warrior cleaving enemies as they go punching through the lines. The seven runs one carried until entering an empty town square.
	" None of the combat has reached this far in to the city yet. These streets still hold the granite gray, unlike those near the main wall." Salvatis words are weak in his out of breath state. Trungust lays the soldier on the fountain ledge, the gashes along his face grown a black puss.
	Each of the men stand a moment catching their breath while looking over there wounded. Salvatis and the others drink the water from the fountain to quiche a thirst none known was there." His wounds need drained until the sludge stops forming if not he'll be lost by morning." Trungust eyes close in grief.
	" I'll carry him to the shelter they'll have herbalist and healers see to the wounded." The soldiers words come with tears. His armor and face covered in blood some his own, which leaks right below the knee.
	" Yes return this man to safety, we must head back in to the battle." Salvatis takes a few more drinks from the fountain before him and the other rush through the streets back in the chaos of battle.
	Paldoto crouches from side to side of the wall top, avoiding onward blows from undead. With his long sword cutting through the air with incredible swiftness severing the rotting limbs of ghouls. His green eyes shine like emeralds, he rolls out of a crouched position doing a over head spin flip. Upon descent his blade travels down and then diagonal cutting one ghoul in half while beheading a wraith. 
	Paldoto does three flips back words creating a small gap between the foe. His eyes close and his lips muddier, his body resides to the crouched position. Left fist tightly clinches his sword hilt, the right holds a bleeding thigh. " Sicxeaf" the only word said loud enough to hear. Wind seems to blow from underneath his clothes and hair flap in the gush of air. His eyes open with the undead entering striking distance. His jaw firmly sealed, he kicks off the ground with his legs, sword swings quartering a wraith with lighting speed. With his speed increased Paldoto fights his way to other defenders.
	Cilvia and twelve soldiers along with the warlord wielding the two-handed sword huddle a long the edge battling on the tower’s roof forty five feet by forty five feet. The undead swarm up the stair to the roof. Cilvia holds last of the potions one in her right hand five others the shopkeeper had helped her make on the underside of her dress. She raises her left arm to point her staff at advancing ghouls, " Fasones " The command word spoken flames burst from the stone floor raising fifteen feet in the air, traveling the whole width of the tower. The wall of fire separated the horde and stopped their progression. The warlord blade glides through the demons sending many slain. The soldiers hack the trapped undead until only they remain on one side. 
	" That wall of fire won't last for long we need to find away off this tower or well be over overwhelmed again." Cilvia shakes her head as she takes to one knee.
	" What can we do those demons wait on the other side. and when the fire dies they rush us again." The soldiers’ complaints cause anger in the warlord.
	" Silence, these spawn have weakness we will kill them they will not kill us. If your not going to fight then I'll kill you my self now before you get in the way." The mans eyes glare his fury.
	" Stop it, we have not time for this I must think and you must try to remember not all are as bold as you." Cilvia's scream at the both of them. 
	 The man bows " sorry me lady I am great full for your quick thinking you bought us enough time." The man voice is stern.
	" Master Riawijer what is your plan." a soldier kneels in front of the warlord, his gear coated in green ghouls blood.
	"Form a line with two on each corner two paces from the back edge. If non can get to our hind side then we hold a better chance." Riawijer states quickly. the troops take formation. Cilvia standing to the side her head tilted to the ground, eyes clinched she mouths a spell from memory. The steady night breeze turns to a wailing wind, the mages hair dances violently. She moves her arms in a constant pattern continuing to mouth the spell. Her forearms gain a faint white glow as a orb of with light forms in front of her.
	" What is she doing sir?" the soldier mumbles beside her. " Shhhh don't distract her she weaves a spell to aid of trials." Riawijer whispers to the young soldier.
	The flame wall burns down the undead horde come in to sight as it shrinks. Cilvia continues her spell the white orb grows in size and a blue wave swirl on the edges. The flame vanishes leaving the undead to rush in soldiers stand read to defend. Ching, ching, ching blades meeting blades both side trying to score blows. Riawijer sword cleaves skeletons and buries deep gashes in the wraiths. 
	Cilvia looks up from her daze seeing skeletons about to strike her down she releases the orb. The orb shatters with a wave of her hand a power full cyclone appears on top the tower tossing the horde down the steps in to the sky. Skeletons joints separate at the force of the winds. The cyclone subsides in moments a clear tower left all Debris and undead striped from it. 
	The warlord nods to her as if to signal a job well done. " Let’s go men there lots to kill down there lets go to It." him and the soldiers sprint down steps rush in to carnage on the ground. Cilvia fallow's'' shortly behind.   

	Noartud has creeped her way up to the enemy tents, stands outside she listens to the conversations inside. Squads of goblins march the perimeter, she stands along side the tent her armor has taken color of the tent cloth preventing her detection. 
	Inside the tent Nocarn, Baljint, Wilyun, and Hartiala gather around a wooden table looking over maps of the city.  The old parchment is stretched out daggers pin the corners to the table. " The goblin troops number less than thirteen hundred with the undead almost useless after dawn. If we don't put Kartis in a sling before the sun rise we'll have no choice but to delay the sedge until night fall." Baljint says.
	" Worry not if the sun come the attack will carry on. well just dust the sky though I think Kartis will not have the strength of numbers even to with stand the goblins." Wilyun hissed voice has a critin eary tone with it. 
	Nocarn glares across the room eyeing the spot where Noartud lessons on the other side. He walks silently away from the table around the room to the section of wall removing his sword from scabbard. The lamplight reflects off his sword shinning across his face. With one quick motion he slices the tent screen open with it Noartud's back sprays blood. She stumbles forward two steps her cloaking vanishes she turns to face the dark elf with spear griped tightly. The three others in the tent look with disgust " A spy kill her she must not escape the encampment! " Baljint shouts. Goblins rush to the tent to blocking of the injured woman's escape. Nocarn advances a couple steps blade held backward in his right hand.
	Noartud eyes wonder the area looking for away to escape the forming masses. With armed goblins circling around and the four enemy commanders in front it appears dire. Blood still pouring from her back she strikes at Nocarn, her spear glances off sword. she spins the spear around with her figures while turning her body slicing two goblins throats and a another ones chest. Fire fills her eyes, holding the shaft with both hands she thrust the tip in to a goblin's head. Blood spits forth as the tip is with drawn and plunged in to another. Three goblins on her left advance with swords striking at her, blocking quickly before doing a back flip landing on top a goblins shoulder crushing him in to the ground. The spear is spun with both hands the ends colliding in to surrounding goblins kills three, forcing the rest back.


----------

